# "time" of last posting???



## teepeeca (Aug 5, 2005)

For the last couple of days, the "time of posting" on the "forum boards" now show in "Eastern" daylight savings timezone.

It used to show in the "Pacific" daylight savings timezone, where I live.

Is there any way I can get it back to the "Pacific" timezone?

Thanks.

Tony


----------



## Dave M (Aug 5, 2005)

1) Go to User CP (on the blue bar towards the top of this page).
2) Select "Edit Options".
3) Scroll down to "Date & Time Options"
4) Select your time zone.
5) Before finalizing, peruse some of the other changes you can make on the options page.
6) Click on "Save Changes" at the bottom of the page.


----------



## Bill4728 (Aug 5, 2005)

It will show Eastern time if you don't log in.


----------

